# Random picture thread - No NWS!



## Chris (Oct 20, 2006)

Go.


----------



## Sebastian (Oct 20, 2006)

ok...


----------



## noodles (Oct 20, 2006)

I searched Google Images for "totally weird fucked up picture", and this was the first result:


----------



## Leon (Oct 20, 2006)

http://antwrp.gsfc.nasa.gov/apod/ap061018.html


----------



## rummy (Oct 20, 2006)




----------



## The Dark Wolf (Oct 20, 2006)




----------



## Scott (Oct 20, 2006)

Greatest band ever


----------



## D-EJ915 (Oct 20, 2006)




----------



## Digital Black (Oct 20, 2006)




----------



## Shannon (Oct 20, 2006)

Happy friday!


----------



## Rick (Oct 20, 2006)

Shannon said:


> Happy friday!



My favorite.


----------



## Mr. S (Oct 20, 2006)

Leon said:


> http://antwrp.gsfc.nasa.gov/apod/ap061018.html



looks like they blew up another death star


----------



## Metal Ken (Oct 20, 2006)

Shannon said:


> Happy friday!




Ive seen a LOT of her pictures and the weird thing is, she has the exact same xpression on her face in ALL Of them.


----------



## Metal Ken (Oct 20, 2006)

Here's my contribution:


----------



## D-EJ915 (Oct 20, 2006)

Hahahaa, nice.


----------



## Pauly (Oct 20, 2006)

One more, don't want to play all my cards.


----------



## Dormant (Oct 20, 2006)

That's not me.


----------



## Steve (Oct 20, 2006)




----------



## Shannon (Oct 20, 2006)




----------



## Shannon (Oct 20, 2006)




----------



## Vegetta (Oct 20, 2006)

I think we all know this guy


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Oct 21, 2006)

Man! I'd hate to be that guy's neck the next day!


----------



## Nick1 (Oct 21, 2006)




----------



## The Dark Wolf (Oct 21, 2006)




----------



## Donnie (Oct 21, 2006)




----------



## Nick1 (Oct 21, 2006)




----------



## Buzz762 (Oct 21, 2006)

Banana Hammock:


----------



## Sebastian (Oct 21, 2006)




----------



## nitelightboy (Oct 21, 2006)




----------



## Leon (Oct 21, 2006)




----------



## D-EJ915 (Oct 21, 2006)

WOW...>___> oh man...


----------



## Chris (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## Sebastian (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## Nick1 (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## lachrymose (Oct 22, 2006)

Chris said:


>



ahhaha i laughed for fucking days at ceiling cat, it reminded me of Tooms from the X-files


----------



## Ryan (Oct 22, 2006)

dude! a tooms episode was just on yesterday. esculator death = \m/


----------



## Nick1 (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## Sebastian (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## Nick1 (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## Sebastian (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## Metal Ken (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## Buzz762 (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## Nick1 (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## D-EJ915 (Oct 22, 2006)

Nick1 said:


>


Gives skull fucking a whole new meaning.


----------



## Buzz762 (Oct 22, 2006)

D-EJ915 said:


> Gives skull fucking a whole new meaning.



I wouldn't appreciate the teeth so much on the 'eyes'


----------



## Nick1 (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## Emperoff (Oct 22, 2006)

Well, I'll post another


----------



## Sebastian (Oct 22, 2006)

Look what i found on google when i typed " noodles"


----------



## Nick1 (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## Sebastian (Oct 23, 2006)




----------



## Nick1 (Oct 23, 2006)




----------



## Sebastian (Oct 23, 2006)




----------



## Nick1 (Oct 23, 2006)




----------



## Chris (Oct 23, 2006)




----------



## Shannon (Oct 23, 2006)

Teela = Julianne Moore? Coincidence? I think not.


----------



## SILENT FACTOR (Oct 23, 2006)




----------



## Chris (Oct 23, 2006)




----------



## noodles (Oct 23, 2006)




----------



## Shannon (Oct 23, 2006)

This was just too good NOT to throw in here!


----------



## Nick1 (Oct 23, 2006)




----------



## D-EJ915 (Oct 23, 2006)




----------



## rummy (Oct 23, 2006)




----------



## Nick1 (Oct 23, 2006)




----------



## Pauly (Oct 23, 2006)

Metal Ken said:


>



It's raptor Jesus!


----------



## zimbloth (Oct 23, 2006)

lol Raptor Jesus. I see that thing everywhere, month after month, year after year... yet for some reason its still funny.


----------



## Nick1 (Oct 23, 2006)

Me after eating some chili


----------



## D-EJ915 (Oct 23, 2006)

pauly-bobs said:


> It's raptor Jesus!


lmao, that chick has green hair!


lmao, found this one some girl's photobucket a while back:


----------



## Mr. S (Oct 23, 2006)

rummy said:


>



this is the funniest thing a drunk guy fresh from the pu could EVER see :lmfao:


----------



## Nick1 (Oct 23, 2006)




----------



## Pauly (Oct 23, 2006)

This thread is hilarious.


----------



## Naren (Oct 23, 2006)

Chris said:


>



 I particularly like the "We can't stop here! This is bat country!" image.


----------



## noodles (Oct 23, 2006)

^ Agreed, that was the funniest by far.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Oct 23, 2006)




----------



## Ryan (Oct 23, 2006)

lol, those were great, the bat country was the best haha


----------



## Nick1 (Oct 23, 2006)




----------



## Donnie (Oct 24, 2006)




----------



## Nick1 (Oct 24, 2006)




----------



## D-EJ915 (Oct 24, 2006)

lmao, that motorcycle one is hilarious.


----------



## rummy (Oct 24, 2006)




----------



## Pauly (Oct 24, 2006)

Lmao, that's a new take on the 'cat attack' gif. I approve!


----------



## Sebastian (Oct 24, 2006)




----------



## D-EJ915 (Oct 24, 2006)

Edit: Yay for NWS pics, I'm completely inconsiderate!


@Edit: wtf pedophiles


----------



## rummy (Oct 24, 2006)

Alright, I'll post some more. 











And, why not?


----------



## Nick1 (Oct 24, 2006)




----------



## Metal Ken (Oct 24, 2006)

rummy said:


>




Thats ALMOST as awesome as "Zangeif Vs. Louisiana"


----------



## Metal Ken (Oct 24, 2006)




----------



## D-EJ915 (Oct 24, 2006)




----------



## rummy (Oct 24, 2006)

Metal Ken said:


>


 Never seen that before.


----------



## Shikaru (Oct 24, 2006)

Damn, google images sucks for random pictures. Here's one of me pulling a strange face, for what reason I don't know


----------



## Chris (Oct 24, 2006)

Guys, easy on the NWS.


----------



## Nick1 (Oct 24, 2006)




----------



## Leon (Oct 24, 2006)

Chris said:


> Guys, easy on the NWS.


+1
i surf this site from campus. let's limit the porn to guitars, gear, and Shannon's avatar


----------



## Nick1 (Oct 24, 2006)




----------



## eleven59 (Oct 24, 2006)




----------



## Sebastian (Oct 24, 2006)

Nick1 said:


>


----------



## D-EJ915 (Oct 24, 2006)

lmao, ss.org pirate day:


----------



## Sebastian (Oct 24, 2006)




----------



## Nick1 (Oct 24, 2006)




----------



## Ryan (Oct 24, 2006)




----------



## Sebastian (Oct 25, 2006)




----------



## Nick1 (Oct 25, 2006)




----------



## nitelightboy (Oct 25, 2006)




----------



## Sebastian (Oct 25, 2006)




----------



## Pauly (Oct 25, 2006)




----------



## Sebastian (Oct 25, 2006)




----------



## Popsyche (Oct 25, 2006)

nitelightboy said:


>




Hey! That's from Buca Di Beppo!  

Anyway...


----------



## Makelele (Oct 25, 2006)

I guess that's enough for now.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Oct 25, 2006)

pauly-bobs said:


>


That's freaking scary.


----------



## noodles (Oct 25, 2006)




----------



## D-EJ915 (Oct 25, 2006)

>



hahahah what the hell


----------



## Nick1 (Oct 25, 2006)




----------



## D-EJ915 (Oct 25, 2006)

cool clouds


----------



## Nick1 (Oct 25, 2006)




----------



## Sebastian (Oct 26, 2006)




----------



## mefrommiddleearth (Oct 26, 2006)

For those of you not familiar with keas this is what the birds are famous for


----------



## guitarguy (Oct 26, 2006)




----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Oct 26, 2006)




----------



## Pauly (Oct 26, 2006)

D-EJ915 said:


> That's freaking scary.


----------



## rummy (Oct 26, 2006)




----------



## noodles (Oct 26, 2006)




----------



## Pauly (Oct 26, 2006)




----------



## Rick (Oct 26, 2006)

^ Pete Townsend sure has fallen on hard times.


----------



## Pauly (Oct 26, 2006)

Zing!


----------



## Nick1 (Oct 27, 2006)




----------



## D-EJ915 (Oct 27, 2006)

lol for a second I thought the lighter flame was actually moving


----------



## Nick1 (Oct 27, 2006)

it is


----------



## noodles (Oct 27, 2006)

That movie was funny as hell.


----------



## Pauly (Oct 27, 2006)

I have no idea what this is about...


----------



## Nick1 (Oct 27, 2006)




----------



## Sebastian (Oct 27, 2006)

CORNHOLIO RULES


----------



## rummy (Oct 27, 2006)




----------



## Metal Ken (Oct 27, 2006)

awesome. stick it to the man!


----------



## Nick1 (Oct 27, 2006)

I bet no one can read this


----------



## D-EJ915 (Oct 27, 2006)

pauly-bobs said:


> I have no idea what this is about...


hahahha, holy shit...


----------



## noodles (Oct 27, 2006)

http://img244.echo.cx/img244/102/cds5ws.jpg (Possible NSFW, you can see the very bottom of her rack)


----------



## b3n (Oct 27, 2006)

Nick1 said:


> I bet no one can read this








Maggot right?


----------



## noodles (Oct 27, 2006)




----------



## D-EJ915 (Oct 27, 2006)

I love that hello kitty pic 


lmao, I saw the pillow thing there and was like wtf...hence...captionized!


----------



## Naren (Oct 27, 2006)

Nick1, that's pretty easy to read. It says "Maggot."


----------



## Nick1 (Oct 27, 2006)

b3n said:


> Maggot right?




Maggot What? There is 2 words.


----------



## rummy (Oct 27, 2006)




----------



## Chris (Oct 27, 2006)

"Maggot Twat"?


----------



## Shannon (Oct 27, 2006)

Where is Shannon getting married tomorrow?


----------



## D-EJ915 (Oct 27, 2006)

Chris said:


> "Maggot Twat"?


lmao I think it actually does say that


----------



## technomancer (Oct 27, 2006)




----------



## Chris (Oct 27, 2006)

Shannon said:


> Where is Shannon getting married tomorrow?



Alabama?


----------



## D-EJ915 (Oct 27, 2006)

>


Geez that pic's creepy as hell.


----------



## Shannon (Oct 27, 2006)

Chris said:


> Alabama?


 Actually, it's a 4-story, 130-year old mansion on the waterfront of Tacoma. 

Oh and here's your random pic.


----------



## technomancer (Oct 27, 2006)




----------



## Sebastian (Oct 27, 2006)

rummy said:


>



Awesome


----------



## Rick (Oct 27, 2006)

The mouse in the printer's cute as hell!


----------



## Emperoff (Oct 27, 2006)




----------



## D-EJ915 (Oct 27, 2006)

hahahahahahaha


----------



## Nick1 (Oct 27, 2006)




----------



## D-EJ915 (Oct 28, 2006)

Nick1 said:


>


gotta love circular logic


----------



## Nick1 (Oct 28, 2006)

D-EJ915 said:


> gotta love circular logic



so what? anime sucks because it sucks!


----------



## Nick1 (Oct 30, 2006)




----------



## Ryan (Oct 30, 2006)

Omg lol i gotta find this video


----------



## Martin_777 (Oct 30, 2006)

rummy said:


>



Gotta love network security!


----------



## Mr. S (Oct 30, 2006)

metal kitty


----------



## noodles (Oct 30, 2006)

Ryan said:


> [URL="http://www.thesuperficial.com/2006/09/dustin_diamond_has_a_sex_tape.html"]Omg lol i gotta find this video[/URL][/QUOTE]
> 
> He oughta get royalties so he can pay for his house.


----------



## rummy (Oct 30, 2006)




----------



## Mr. S (Oct 30, 2006)

^  WTF??


----------



## Pauly (Oct 30, 2006)

Nick1 said:


>



How about this instead!?!!?


----------



## D-EJ915 (Oct 30, 2006)

Pauly said:


> How about this instead!?!!?


Everybody needs a computer, right?

On a funny/scary note, here's some guy's cosplay outfit:


----------



## Nick1 (Oct 31, 2006)




----------



## D-EJ915 (Oct 31, 2006)

lmao, the freaky guy in that "anime" outfit is pointing to the crotch...


----------



## Nick1 (Oct 31, 2006)




----------



## Pauly (Nov 1, 2006)

Spidey 3 ftw!


----------



## Donnie (Nov 6, 2006)




----------



## Ken (Nov 6, 2006)

Aaaannd the guitar they inspired (Rob Balducci, courtesy of Jemfest.com). No joke. Kevan's idea, LACS handiwork


----------



## Nick1 (Dec 25, 2006)

Sorry to bring back an oldie but this was a cool thread! 

















Oh and 2000th post! Yea for me!


----------



## Donnie (Dec 25, 2006)

Throw a couple of JP7s into that EBMM pic and I'd kill my own family for that collection.


----------



## Buzz762 (Dec 25, 2006)

3d model of ibuprofin


----------



## Nick1 (Dec 25, 2006)




----------



## D-EJ915 (Dec 25, 2006)




----------



## Desecrated (Dec 25, 2006)

D-EJ915 said:


>





o holy shit, that broke my vegan heart.


----------



## Nick1 (Dec 29, 2006)




----------



## The Dubya (Dec 29, 2006)




----------



## Leon (Dec 29, 2006)




----------



## D-EJ915 (Dec 29, 2006)

holy shit we have the president on our forum


----------



## Nipples (Dec 30, 2006)




----------



## ibzrg1570 (Dec 30, 2006)




----------



## D-EJ915 (Dec 30, 2006)




----------



## Metal Ken (Dec 30, 2006)

ibzrg1570 said:


>



owns the whole thread :rolf:

Bad Dudes = You win.


----------



## Ryan (Dec 30, 2006)

D-EJ915 said:


>



Haha pupppy.


----------



## garcia3441 (Dec 30, 2006)




----------



## Nick1 (Dec 31, 2006)




----------



## D-EJ915 (Dec 31, 2006)




----------

